# "итальянцы"



## pigini (22 Ноя 2010)

Хочу приобрести итальянский баян, расскажите кто играл ,насколько ощутимо отличие от Юпитера?
заранее спасибо!


----------



## ze_go (22 Ноя 2010)

ощутимо, и не в пользу итальянцев
на эту тему уже много обсуждений было - не поленитесь, 
поищите по форуму


----------



## zet10 (23 Ноя 2010)

Согласен с ze_go,тема довольно таки избита и не поленитесь поискать обсуждение на форуме.Мое мнение,что любой инструмент(сродни человеку)... можно понять только какое то время поиграв на нем,будь то хоть "Юпитер",хоть итальянец и т.д.,и только путем сравнения и опыта вы можете найти истину!Есть экзэмпляры что у тех и других на высшем уровне,и есть полное убожество(((


----------

